# CM Punk real height and weight



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

He's taller than me, and I'm 5'11". He's got to be at least 6'1" or 6'2". Which would of course change the weight to at least the low to mid 200s.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, he's the same height as Cena. About 200 seems about right for weight, maybe a bit more.

in before the Punk haters come in here with "lol hes 5'7 and 150 the stupid midget"


----------



## Daniel.Bryan (Jul 1, 2012)

lol rey is 5'8


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

That's Kerry Wood(from MLB Chicago Cubs) and Punk looks to be a few inches shorter. So I'd say punk is 6 feet at least(no more than 6'3 though)


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

During his feud with Cena we saw that Cena is taller than Punk.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, judging by my sig pic, he looks like he's maybe an inch shorter than Hemsworth, who's 6'4.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Daniel.Bryan said:


> lol rey is 5'8


5"6. 
He's just slightly taller than Petey Williams who believe it or not is 5"4. 
Very few guys are that small though. 
Most of the "Small guys" you'd be surprised how tall they are.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.celebheights.com/s/Chris-Hemsworth-1718.html
Hemsworth is 6'3

and rey is 5'2 http://www.celebheights.com/s/Rey-Mysterio-47119.html


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Darwin Barney from Chicago Cubs is 5'10 and Punk is bigger than him. And he's smaller than Kerry Wood who is 6'5. So Punk is probably 6'2


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

RFalcao said:


> http://www.celebheights.com/s/Chris-Hemsworth-1718.html
> Hemsworth is 6'3
> 
> and rey is 5'2 http://www.celebheights.com/s/Rey-Mysterio-47119.html


I just went by what Google said. Type in -celebrity name- height, and they'll give it to you.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

dxbender said:


> Darwin Barney from Chicago Cubs is 5'10 and Punk is bigger than him. And he's smaller than Kerry Wood who is 6'5. So Punk is probably 6'2



I dont believe in it, he was billed as 6'1, now he is billed as 6'2, that's a fake height, not real.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

RFalcao said:


> I dont believe in it, he was billed as 6'1, now he is billed as 6'2, that's a fake height, not real.


What? How is what I said a fake height? So someone CAN'T grow 1 inch in their life or something?

And how is the Cubs players heights a lie? It's heights recorded by MLB. As in, official height measurements that are especially taken during things like team physicals.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Google says 6'1'

https://www.google.com/search?aq=f&sugexp=chrome,mod=18&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=cm+punk+height


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Austin is 6'1, so Punk prob is too










Either way, who cares if he's 6'1 or 6'2. What are people gonna say next, Punk doesn't weigh 218 pounds, it's 217, or maybe 219. Lets start a whole thread on that


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Google says he's 6 foot 1 and weighs about 222 pounds. I believe them.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

FUCK YO INCHES AND FOOT'S!! write in centimeters and meters


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

He's taller than he looks. You don't really notice it until he's standing next to someone like Orton, Cabana or Dwayne. I'd say he's about 6'1 - 6'2.



RatedRviper said:


> FUCK YO INCHES AND FOOT'S!! write in centimeters and meters


Six foot = 1.83m

Also, foot's? Really?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

6'0, maybe 6'1 at a push (~184cm for us users of the metric system). 195-200 pounds. Pretty easy to guestimate as he's pretty much the build of your average young male + some pounds of muscle.

EDIT - Yeah, I got his weight pretty wrong. It'll be ~210 pounds.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

virgil tnx man! my mistake,it's FEET's not FOOT's xDDD


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Punk is about 6' 0" or 6' 1", around 220

Anyone thinking Punk is 200 lbs is fooling themselves


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok, ok...when he was a "mid" wrestler in 2009/2010 everyone sad he was 5'10, 5'11, now, a huge star, his real height is 6' or 6'1.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Didn't the start using real weights some time last year? I remember quite a few guys had dramatic changes in their billed weight because they wanted it to be more realistic. I think Del Rio lost about 25 pounds .


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't think so, Santino is billed as 6' foot.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

I think he is 6'0 or 6'1 or no taller than 185 cm. He is about the same as cena and austin. He is taller thn michaels, jericho, dolph, kofi, Bryan. Punk is someone who looks shorter than he actually is. I also think he is around the 200 pounds currently.


----------



## daterminator (Jul 3, 2012)

He looks about 210 lbs.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTeAo0BcnSA

Austin looks taller than him


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

5'11"-6'0"

and weight WELL UNDER 200lbs

here's punk 










and now here's 6'1" 168lb boxer Mikkel Kessler










there is no way Punk is 40lb's heavier at the same height like some on here are claiming

no way


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Well, he's the same height as Cena. About 200 seems about right for weight, maybe a bit more.
> 
> in before the Punk haters come in here with "lol hes 5'7 and 150 the stupid midget"


he's 4'8


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

5-11. Maybe 5-11.5 straight out of bed. And about 190 pounds probably.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm almost 100% sure Punk is below 200 lbs


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Contrary to what most people think, I think his billed weight is pretty much his real weight give or take a couple of pounds.

He is billed as 6 ft 2 in which from what most people in this thread have pointed out, is his likely height, and he weighs in at 218 lb which sounds about right also. 218 lb isn't that heavy, its only about 15 and a half stone. With his height in muscle, his billed height/weight for once is actually pretty accurate.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

6'6" and 275 (or somewhere around 6'1"-6'2" and 200-210)


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Punk's pretty tall, he's just not the most built.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

I can't tell if this is just Punk marks not liking the fact that he isn't above 6ft, but he really isn't.

in a 2006 Khaleej Times interview John Cena said: "I know that I'm 6 feet, 245 pounds" and also said "I am 6 feet. And if I wear cool shoes, I am maybe 6′1"

Cena is an inch of two taller than Punk, you do the math.


I might also add, I'm 6ft2, and Punk wasn't as tall as me when i met him. But who fucking cares how tall he is? It doesn't matter if he does his job and gets over. Look at Chris Jericho, Kurt Angle etc. It's stupid to argue about this.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

I think it's pretty close to what WWE's official site says: 6'2 - 218lbs.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

lol why are so many people obsessed with a wrestler's "real" height, weight, etc?


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

6'0 - 6'1, 200 - 210lbs

I'm sure he said something on Twitter when he legit hit 200. I see no reason for him to lie in a way that still contradicts his billed weight. 


INFERN0 said:


> there is no way Punk is 40lb's heavier at the same height like some on here are claiming


I really think there is, to be honest. That guy has very low bodyfat, which not only decreases his weight, but also makes him look more muscular. I guarantee Punk has not only more fat on his frame, but also more muscle. Quite a lot more, frankly. 

Punk is one of the huge number of wrestlers who look like fairly normal guys until you see them standing next to actual normal guys.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I'd say he's about 6 ft 1 and 210 lbs.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> lol why are so many people obsessed with a wrestler's "real" height, weight, etc?


why is wwe so obsessed with faking A wrestler height, weight???


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Dusty Roids said:


> why is wwe so obsessed with faking A wrestler height, weight???


dramatic effect? Who gives a shit if they fake it? Does it have a direct impact on their ability? God, the IWC sometimes...


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> lol why are so many people obsessed with a wrestler's "real" height, weight, etc?


Because people can use it to bash a wrestler

"Wow punk is only 6 1 instead of 6 2 what a short vanilla midget"

"Wow Punk isn't 240 lbs, get the belt off him"

Standard IWC bullshit


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

INFERN0 said:


> 5'11"-6'0"
> 
> and weight WELL UNDER 200lbs
> 
> ...


Why are you using a 5 year old picture of Punk?

Also yes, yes it is possible.

People have different bodies.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Whatever you do, don't go up and ask him. He doesn't like people going up to him when he isn't at shows.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

5'11-6'2

199-215lbs

either way hes a vanilla indy midget hack amirte?

In seriousness, someone should ask him. Especially at an airport early in the morning.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

who gives a fuck. i doubt he is under 6ft. he is one of the taller guys on the roster.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Whatever you do, don't go up and ask him. He doesn't like people going up to him when he isn't at shows.


I love how you're still trying to justify douchebags coming up and interrupting Punk when he is eating.

Give it a rest. Dwayne acts the same way.


----------



## punkfan18 (Oct 6, 2011)

he is 6 foot 2 and 218 pounds


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

YimYac said:


> I love how you're still trying to justify douchebags coming up and interrupting Punk when he is eating.
> 
> Give it a rest. Dwayne acts the same way.


Never have I heard 'Dwayne' ever telling fans of his to fuck off. 

/chessmate.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Never have I heard 'Dwayne' ever telling fans of his to fuck off.
> 
> /chessmate.


NAH DUDE UR WRONG "PHIL" IS MIES ABOUVE "DWAYNE" IN EVERY ASPECT OF LIFE BRO!!!!!111


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

YimYac said:


> I love how you're still trying to justify douchebags coming up and interrupting Punk when he is eating.
> 
> Give it a rest. Dwayne acts the same way.





The-Rock-Says said:


> Never have I heard 'Dwayne' ever telling fans of his to fuck off.
> 
> /chessmate.


Who the fuck cares?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

CM Punk is 6ft1 not sure on what weight he is


----------



## OhMy (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh, not the 'this photo proves everything', 'he looks crouched over' thing again.

You think you could get Punk's real stats from the horses mouth?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

As far as his weight goes, I know a guy who is 105kg (which is about 225 or so pounds) and is 5ft 10 or so, and he's fucking massive.

Of course the weights are fake. Bryan is only probably about 180 pounds really, he's a very average guy. Punk would be a definite 200 though.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

It's not about stats or something, it's about the presentation, and Punk look like your average person. He's also not athletic and his body type is just horrible. Plenty of Mexican wrestlers are the same size but with their body types, they look legit, with Punk, if he's sitting in the crowd, you don't notice which is why he will never be a real star or even a small drawing card. There's no attraction in him. 



The-Rock-Says said:


> Never have I heard 'Dwayne' ever telling fans of his to fuck off.
> 
> /chessmate.


What's the story here? Punk was thrown out of a restaurant after he embarrassed himself again? Not something new here.



> Give it a rest. Dwayne acts the same way.


:lmao


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

A poster on the forum was at IHOP last night after the show and said Punk and Kofi were eating and a father or something came over to say hello and get a few things sign, and Punk refused and told them to fuck off. Got thrown out of IHOP and Kofi looked embarrassed.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Disgusting but not surprising.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> A poster on the forum was at IHOP last night after the show and said Punk and Kofi were eating and a father or something came over to say hello and get a few things sign, and Punk refused and told them to fuck off. Got thrown out of IHOP and Kofi looked embarrassed.


Which he had no evidence to back up.

The guy even claimed his "wife" had pictures of Punk and Kofi at the restaurant but never uploaded them.

Why wouldn't he upload them?

This is just Punk haters trying to believe BS.

Edit: Btw way to leave out parts of the supposed story.

You know the parts where Punk signed and took pictures with multiple people, until he sat down to eat and a douchebag came over interrupting him.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Disgusting but not surprising.


The only people that believe the story are Dwayne fans.

I'm not really surprised.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


>


This should end discussion regards the Rock.

Everyone knows Punk is a legit asshole/douchebag when outside of show time usually, he does not like being bothered much.Marks need to actually accept this rather than trying to prove something then, inevitability be wrong and try to put him on a pedestal. As a fan of Punk, I don't particularly care, but don't condone it either.


TLDR: Punk is a douche alot. Rock is not. Move on folks


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> A poster on the forum was at IHOP last night after the show and said Punk and Kofi were eating and a father or something came over to say hello and get a few things sign, and Punk refused and told them to fuck off. Got thrown out of IHOP and Kofi looked embarrassed.


OMG, total heel turn (Y) Punk's a dick this is well known so what. It doesn;t effect my opinion of his on screen and house so work as an entertainer.

Anyways on the original topic of this thread who cares. Wrestling is a form of entertainment that requires you to suspend your belief. And in a serious twist of irony ALOT of wrestlings most "hardcore" fans are completely unable to do that and have to make threads like this.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

NearFall said:


> This should end discussion.
> 
> Everyone knows Punk is a legit asshole/douchebag when outside of show time usually. Marks need to actually accept this rather than trying to prove something then, inevitability be wrong and try to put him on a pedestal.
> 
> ...


Punk is a douche for snapping at assholes interrupting him while trying to enjoy a meal with a friend after a show?


Sorry, Dwayne is still just as big of a douche.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

YimYac said:


> Punk is a douche for snapping at assholes interrupting him while trying to enjoy a meal with a friend after a show?
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dwayne is still just as big of a douche.


I thought you said the report was not real?

Anyway, snapping at fan is being a douche, regardless(i can understand early in the airport etc, but you have to expect to be bothered when your a top guy in WWE). He could have simply said "I'm sorry I cant right now", but he snapped instead. Deal with it.

It doesnt matter either way to what he does in WWE anyhow


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

NearFall said:


> I thought you said the report was not real?
> 
> Anyway, snapping at fan is being a douche, regardless. He could have simply said "I'm sorry I cant right now", but he snapped instead. Deal with it.


The report was not real, but people think it's real (mostly Dwayne fans).

Also how about people wait for a man to finish eating?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> OMG, total heel turn (Y) Punk's a dick this is well known so what. It doesn;t effect my opinion of his on screen and house so work as an entertainer.


Never said it had to.

Just telling 316AE what a poster said last night.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Never said it had to.
> 
> Just telling 316AE what a poster said last night.


It's funny how the only people adamant about the story being true with 0 evidence have Rock avatars and sigs.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

YimYac said:


> The report was not real, but people think it's real (mostly Dwayne fans).
> 
> Also how about people wait for a man to finish eating?


If it's not real then why are we talking about this? If I had to answer, they were probably getting ready to go with their children asking the father to go and ask Punk.

Anyhow, why does it matter so much?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Never said it had to.
> 
> Just telling 316AE what a poster said last night.


I know, sorry for not clarifying not directed at you directed at the people who are having a coronary over it. :lol


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

NearFall said:


> If it's not real then why are we talking about this? If I had to answer, they were probably getting ready to go with their children asking the father to go and ask Punk.
> 
> Anyhow, why does it matter so much?


Because it's a testament to how Punk haters work.

"Hear a story about Punk from some random guy with no evidence?"

"Must be true, it'll give me more ammo to hate on Punk"


It's kind of sad how Rock fans operate.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

YimYac said:


> It's funny how the only people adamant about the story being true with 0 evidence have Rock avatars and sigs.


Is it Dwayne or Rock? Make up your mind, son.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

YimYac said:


> Because it's a testament to how Punk haters work.
> 
> "Hear a story about Punk from some random guy with no evidence?"
> 
> ...


Well. You hate on Rock fans for hating Punk and loving Rock, yet you do the vice-versa?

Anyway, everyone's got their opinions, I suggest you just focus on your own opinion dictating who you like. Not others.

But I'm feeling generous so I'll give you what you want to hear "LOL PUNK IS GOAT AND DWAYNE SUCKS AN IS SELLOUT" Happy?


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

NearFall said:


> Well. You hate on Rock fans for hating Punk and loving Rock, yet you do the vice-versa?
> 
> Anyway, everyone's got their opinions, I suggest you just focus on your own opinion dictating who you like. Not others.
> 
> But I'm feeling generous so I'll give you what you want to hear "LOL PUNK IS GOAT AND DWAYNE SUCKS AN IS SELLOUT" Happy?


I don't hate on Rock fans.

I hate the same posters who come in every Punk thread derailing it (look in this thread to see who I'm refering to and then go search up other punk threads)


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

YimYac said:


> I don't hate on Rock fans.
> 
> I hate the same posters who come in every Punk thread derailing it (look in this thread to see who I'm refering to and then go search up other punk threads)


This is the same poster who derailed the Punk thread last night? Shifting the focus from Punk onto Rock? Yeah, sure.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

YimYac said:


> I don't hate on Rock fans.
> 
> I hate the same posters who come in every Punk thread derailing it (look in this thread to see who I'm refering to and then go search up other punk threads)


You make me sad to be a punk mark

If they really get to you(which is obvious), then you know, you can just ignore their posts.

Anyhow..... "LOL PUNK IS GOAT AND DWAYNE SUCKS AN IS SELLOUT" Happy yet?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

YimYac said:


> Punk is a douche for snapping at assholes interrupting him while trying to enjoy a meal with a friend after a show?
> 
> 
> *Sorry, Dwayne is still just as big of a douche.*


lol. Based on what? How is it that every thread about Punk suddenly turns into people dissing The Rock?


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

RFalcao said:


> During his feud with Cena *we saw that Cena is taller than Punk.*


No, we saw that they were at least the same height. Cena also has thicker soles on his shoes. Punk is at least 6'1.

BTW, Punk tweeted this earlier:

CM Punk ‏@CMPunk

Please. Thank you. Learn it. Love it. Or be disappointed.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> lol. Based on what? How is it that every thread about Punk suddenly turns into people dissing The Rock?


1)Enter Rock mark who makes a comment about Punk

2)Whatever it may be Punk marks go shit-insane, even if the comment is not negative.

3)Angry marks then begin to shit on the Rock


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

INFERN0 said:


> 5'11"-6'0"
> 
> and weight WELL UNDER 200lbs
> 
> ...


Boxers cut weight to make their weight class. Basically, they sit in a sauna and dehydrate and then step on the scale. In the ring, after re-hydrating, Kessler is probably about 190.

Punk is a lot fatter, so he's probably around 210.


----------



## cheese_it (Mar 5, 2012)

im 6ft 4-5 with a fairly similar build to punk and am just over 200lbs. Unless he has super heavy bones, he's not even close to 220lbs


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Is it Dwayne or Rock? Make up your mind, son.


If Dwayne and Rock are the same guy.. I think your both jackoffs.

- John CCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------

